

Matt Groening's Apple Ad From 1989 - nickb
http://homepage.mac.com/mbishop/PhotoAlbum30.html

======
mechanical_fish
I used to have the poster:

[http://www.digibarn.com/collections/posters/mac-
groening/ind...](http://www.digibarn.com/collections/posters/mac-
groening/index.html)

Various sites seem to be claiming that this was some sort of rare poster
created only for Apple employees. Which comes as a surprise to me, since I
somehow acquired one in college without any insider contacts whatsoever...

------
tptacek
Matt Groening really does just have that one joke setup --- "The X: parody
parody! The Y: parody parody!" --- doesn't he?

~~~
deathbyzen
Nah, that was his old shtick. Now, he just collects royalties and allows god-
awful Simpson's Comics to be published.

